# Salt brine equipment



## delcosnow1 (Feb 11, 2016)

I want to get some info regarding brine spray systems, I am new to brine been trying for 2 years now and I am very happy with the results. This upcoming season I am going full blown into it putting it in all my contracts etc... I build all my systems myself with good results but I feel I can alway improve them. I'm weighing the differences in gas engines or electric pumps for the spray system. Pros-cons of each. I am currently running 3, 9gpm pumps, 1 runs 7 center lane spray tips. 1 runs lane extenders. 1 runs spray wond. 
I'm thinking about running a gas eninge instead, but now I have to deal with gas, hard starts when cold, noise etc. but will I get better results and will I be able to speed up my process.


----------



## delcosnow1 (Feb 11, 2016)

Any one have any input ?????


----------



## ocplowco (Jan 2, 2016)

try this link
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/all-liquid-anti-icing-de-icing-questions-here.166578/


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

there is a posting on here that a supplier has scheduled meetings on teh use of liquid


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Is there a question in there?

I'd only use gas or hydro, electric sprayers are like electric spreaders...they suck.

I'll never be strictly liquid, too many limitations when using it. I will always have a sprayer though. 

How's that?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

What can you get out of an electric sprayer, 7 gpm? That would take all damn night just to do an acre


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> What can you get out of an electric sprayer, 7 gpm? That would take all damn night just to do an acre


I had a 40 GPM pump.


----------



## delcosnow1 (Feb 11, 2016)

I had an 11 gpm pump I used last year an yea def, alittle slow, but a lot less to go wrong then a gaser. Is that the only real difference is speed, an volume? I am looking into building a 1200 gallon system with spay bar and 2 hose reals. I was thinking of have 2 11 gpm pumps 1 for each real and be able to run 2 pumps for spay boom 1 for each side. Or just run gas for a setup that size


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

How many amps would that draw? Seems like a lot of electric.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> What can you get out of an electric sprayer, 7 gpm? That would take all damn night just to do an acre


This would work fine if you already have it just to do an acre. If you pick up more accounts and don't want to be going 5mph all night, you will need another pump or just get a cheap Tractor supply Gas motor and call it a day.


----------



## delcosnow1 (Feb 11, 2016)

Yea I think there are about 20amps each so could only run 2 at a time anyway. Sounds like gas is the way to go. I will be build a second system because I have about 22 sites so far to do, an 10 are at least 7 acres each plus walks


----------

